# Norwegian: Caught up with Season 2



## Grefsen

I was wondering what would be a good way to write "caught up with Season 2" _*på norsk.*_  Yesterday evening I decided to watch the Season 2 episodes of Lilyhammer that I hadn't seen yet and would like to write the following sentence _*på norsk:*_

I got caught up with Season 2 of "Lilyhammer" yesterday evening and am now ready to watch the season finale tonight on NRK. 

Her er mitt forsøk:

Jeg fikk fanget opp med sesong 2 av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld, og er nå klar til å se sesongavslutningen i kveld på NRK.


----------



## myšlenka

Hi,
a direct translation doesn't work. Moreover, I don't think there is a corresponding expression in Norwegian and my guess is that a circumlocution would be cumbersome. I think I would go for:

_Jeg fikk sett andre sesong av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld...._ 

 It doesn't really express the same meaning, but I would understand it that way given the context. I personally prefer "_andre sesong_" to "_sesong 2_" but either is fine  
Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## raumar

I agree with Myšlenka. "Catch up with" may be translated as "ta igjen", "bli oppdatert på", or "bli à jour med", but these expressions does not really fit into this context. If you want to emphasize the connection between yesterday's watching and tonight's readiness, another possibility may be:

_Jeg fikk sett andre sesong av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld_,_ *så nå er jeg* klar til å se sesongavslutningen i kveld på NRK._


----------



## bicontinental

I would agree that this English idiom has to be paraphrased in the Scandinavian languages, and I think your translations work very well. Other ideas (albeit inspired by Danish) that come to mind include the addition of _ferdig_, e.g. “_Jeg ble (omsider/endelig) ferdig med å se”_..../”_Jeg fikk sett ferdig andre sesong” (__or is it... “sett andre sesong ferdig”)?_ 

_Best,_
_Bic._


----------



## raumar

Well, a problem with '_ferdig_' is that '_sesongavslutningen i kveld_' also is a part of season 2, so the whole season was not actually '_sett ferdig_' yesterday.

That might actually also be a problem (although less visible) with the alternatives that myšlenka and I suggested. But I don't have any better ideas right now.


----------



## myšlenka

I think this one might work better._

 Jeg så meg opp på andre sesong av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld...._


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for hjelpen, *myšlenka!* 


myšlenka said:


> Hi,
> a direct translation doesn't work. Moreover, I don't think there is a corresponding expression in Norwegian and my guess is that a circumlocution would be cumbersome. I think I would go for:
> 
> _Jeg fikk sett andre sesong av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld...._
> 
> It doesn't really express the same meaning, but I would understand it that way given the context.


I suspected that a direct translation of "caught up with" wouldn't work_ *p*_*å norsk.  *



myšlenka said:


> I personally prefer "_andre sesong_" to "_sesong 2_" but either is fine





myšlenka said:


> I think this one might work better._
> 
> Jeg så meg opp på andre sesong av "Lilyhammer" i går kveld...._


Gode ​​forslag!


----------



## Grefsen

bicontinental said:


> I would agree that this English idiom has to be paraphrased in the Scandinavian languages, and I think your translations work very well.


Tusen takk for det, *bic!* 

The _*engelsk-norsk ordbok*_ that I first checked had nine different Norwegian translations for "catch."  

Using "fanget opp" for "caught up" was actually just a not so educated guess on my part.  

Også takk for hjelpen, *raumar!* 


raumar said:


> Well, a problem with '_ferdig_' is that '_sesongavslutningen i kveld_' also is a part of season 2, so the whole season was not actually '_sett ferdig_' yesterday.


Du gjør et godt poeng.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Sidenote: I had to explain to a student of mine the other day that you cannot "catch" a cold in Norwegian either...


----------



## Grefsen

Tusen takk for det *NorwegianNYC!* 


NorwegianNYC said:


> Sidenote: I had to explain to a student of mine the other day that you cannot "catch" a cold in Norwegian either...


Jeg må legge dette til min stadig voksende liste av idiomatiske uttrykk som ikke har en direkte oversettelse fra engelsk til norsk.


----------

